# Lost Werner Bandit Guide Stick



## dapaddler (Sep 6, 2007)

Lost July 4th 2008 above Widow Maker in Browns Canyon. 
Please Keep an eye out!
Black shaft yellow blade w/ I Love BJ's sticker.
Please Return to Buffalo Joe's
BEER REWARD!!!


----------

